# Gutes Ultrabook für das Studium?



## Spiele-Liebhaber (26. September 2012)

*Gutes Ultrabook für das Studium?*

Hallo,

bald beginnt mein Studium und mir wurde jetzt schon ans Herz gelegt, mir doch bitte ein gutes Notebook bzw. Ultrabook anzuschaffen, da viele Dozenten auch ihre Powerpoin-Präsentation zu jeder Vorlesung später uploaden, aber auch so muss ich viele Hausarbeiten schreiben.
Am liebsten wär mir ja ein Ultrabook, weil der Akku deutlich länger hält als bei einem Notebook und ist zudem auch noch deutlich leichter. Weitere Kriterien wären für mich, dass das Ultrabook ein mattes Display hat mit mindestens 13 Zoll und die Festplatte nicht als zu klein ist. Kann mir jemand ein gutes Ultrabook empfehlen? Ich würde aber nicht mehr als 600€ ausgeben wollen, da einem, wenn man oft damit unterwegs ist, so ein Ding auch mal runter fallen kann und bei einem 1.000€ Ding wär das wirklich ärgerlich...


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2012)

Wenn es nur für Präsentationen, Texte usw. ist, könntest Du ja eine SSD einbauen mit 128GB, die kostet inzwischen nur noch um die 80-100€ - dann kann auch nix an den Daten kaputtgehen, selbst wenn das Notebook eingeschaltet runterfällt. Denn eine SSD ist ja eine Art Festplatte ohne Platte, die Daten werden auf Chips gespeichert wie bei nem USB-Stick. Und auch sonst sind Notebooks nämlich mechanisch gesehen viel stabiler, als viele denken - dass mal ne Ecke vom Gehäuse absplittern bei nem Fall, kann passieren - aber Schäden wie zB Displayrisse oder gar Totalausfall sind doch eher selten und mit Pech verbunden. 

Wegen der Ultrabooks: für 600€ gibt es da nur ganz wenige. Und sooooo ein Riesenvorteil ist das nun auch nicht. Ganz gute Akkus gibt es auch bei "normalen" Notebooks, und beim Gewicht sind es - bei gleicher Ausstattung - meist auch nur Unterschiede, die umgerechnet vlt ein normales Fachbuch mehr oder weniger im Rucksack ausmachen. 

Hier wäre ein Ultrabook von Lenovo in 13,3 Zoll, das für Studenten auch etwas günstiger ist: LENOVO IDEAPAD MAG6KGE Ultrabook U310 13,3", Core i3 2367M 2x 1,4GHz, 2 GB RAM bei notebooksbilliger.de  da ist eine kleine SSD drin bzw. evlt ist das auch eine SSD in der Platte mit eingebaut, so ne Hybridplatte. 

Hier ebenfalls Studentenpreis von ACer, 15,6 Zoll - laut Hersteller sogar längere Akkulaufzeit (bis 8 Std) als das Lenovo (7Std) : Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M3-581T-32364G34Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de


Hier wäre ein Acer aus dem Studentenprogramm, das aber offiziell kein "Ultrabook" ist: Acer Aspire V5-571G-53314G50Mass bei notebooksbilliger.de  wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kriegst Du da nochmal 50€ Rabatt, diese die Gutscheinaktion am Anfang der Produktbeschreibung. Der Akku hält da halt "nur" 5 Std, aber dafür kostet es dann auch weniger. Und beim Gewicht: obwohl kein Utrabook, wiegt es genausoviel wie das Acer Ultrabook (2,3 kg)

Oder hier von Fujitsu: Fujitsu LIFEBOOK AH552 Slim & Light red 15.6" Notebook [Core i5,4GB RAM,500GB HDD,Win7] bei notebooksbilliger.de  Akku bis 6Std, Gewicht nur 2,2kg - obwohl es kein Ultrabook ist. 


Überhaupt wegen des Akkus: ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Notebook nicht dauernd nutzen in Vorlesungen, d.h so megalange "muss" der Akku an sich nicht halten. Denn Notebook immer an verleitet auch dazu, sich nichts zu notieren usw., denn wenn man den Gedanken des Profs genauer folgt und es auch selber mal per Hand mitschrebt und zu Hause dann durch das Übertragen auf Laptop/PC das MItgeschriebene zwangsweise NOCHMAL durchgeht, lernt man viel viel besser als wenn man das Notebook an hat, da vlt. neben der offenen PDF ein paar Stichworte in WordPad einhämmert und nach der Vorlesung das Ding zuklappt und die Wordpad-Datei bis zur Vorlesung in der nächsten Woche nicht EIN mal anschaut 

Eine Ausnahme wäre ein Fach, bei dem man in der Vorlsesung wirklich mit nem Laptop arbeiten MUSS.


----------

